# Newbie needs lots of advice



## janderson (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, I have a 3 year old Pygmy and just got a 3 week old dwarf buck. The breeder hasn't been much help with my questions and concerns. I have had him for three days and he is still fighting the bottle although he did much better today so far. I was very confused on how much to feed until I found some charts on feeding by weight. He is 5 pounds which one chart I saw on line said that equates to 4-3oz feedings per day which is about what we are getting in him. He does eat some grain and grass as well and really likes to browse. He gets sleeping when we are feeding him. Maybe from trying to resist the bottle. Also he didn't poop for about 24 hours but did 2 nice piles of berry clusters yesterday and he is peeing about 5 times a day and runs and jumps like a jack rabbit.

My questions are.

1-Should he get tired during feeding.
2-Will it get easier feeding him over time. n(I felt relieved when I read about so many others struggling with bottle feeding)
3-Does his bathroom schedule seem normal.
4-Any other advice would be appreciated.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

He should not grow tired eating...and yes it will get easier...Try a little honey on the nipple to get him going...plus boost his energy...I would give him a daily B complex shot to help his sleepiness and appetite..
Bathroom schedual should be daily poop...3-4 times a day..but he may have been constipated and finally let go...

the amount of milk is 10% of his weight in oz...
at 5# is 80 oz...times 10%= 8 oz of milk a day..divide in 4 feedings is 2 oz at a time..: ) 
keep cd antitoxon on hand at all times...probios helps tummy work right


----------



## janderson (Apr 30, 2013)

What is cd antitoxin. Can I get it at Tractor Supply. How do I know if and when I need to use it.

He is only sleepy when we are feeding him at the end. As soon as we let him go he is running and jumping around.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sure he is fine...b complex will help either way. here is a link to explain cd antitoxin. I dont know if your tsc will carry it..mine no longer does..I order from Jeffers

http://goat-link.com/content/view/159/168/#.UX_957V3Z0M..

any time a goat is off feed/bottle...has the runs, constipated..over ate anything..they need this life saving medication...you dont want to wait to need it to try to find it...best to have it on hand : ) 
there are many needed meds you will need...and folks are very happy here to help you with a list whenyou are ready... a few important things are
cd antitoxin
Tylan 200 (otc) /Nuflor(RX) (antibiotics)
Penicillin OTC
b complex OTC
Thiamine Rx
Probios ( I like the tube)
baking soda free choice
goat minerals free choice
digital thermometer ( normal temps are 101.5-103.5)


----------



## janderson (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you so much. I have been reading post on this site for a couple of weeks now and everyone seems so nice and helpful. I am glad I joined.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think he's sleepy after eating...I think he's full. You might be misreading him. They'll quickly drink from the bottle for awhile, tail wiggling, and then after awhile of that, they start getting full, their belly will be round and they'll just kind of quit drinking and pull away from the bottle and look content. That's totally normal. In that case, he's just full, not sleepy. Maybe that's what you're seeing.


----------



## janderson (Apr 30, 2013)

That makes sense however if that is the case he is getting full after only about 1 to 2oz.


----------



## janderson (Apr 30, 2013)

I looked on Jeffers and TSC website for CD antitoxin after reading the link above. The only thing that came up is CD/T Colostridum Perfringens C and D antitoxin and tetnus. Is that the right stuff to keep on hand. for prevention and treatment Enterotoxemia. If so my local TSC has it in stock.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Clostridium Perfringens C & D Antitoxin ....is different then tetanus antitoxin and CD&T is totally different......check the link I sent you..I like visuals myself lol..so look for a matching bottle...That would be great if your TSC carries it : )

as for the baby being full he should at 5# be drinking 2 oz at a time...if he cannot drink that much and he is not pooping enough...he could be constipated...keep a close watch on how often he poops...if his tummy feels tight and full right before feeding time..then I would do a enema to get things moving..I prefer oil and water..seems to work faster...


----------



## janderson (Apr 30, 2013)

I looked at the link. Found it on Jeffers. Just different label. The top of the link mentions 5cc for goats further down they mention 5ml as does Jeffers. Should I order 5ml syringes. The whole thing is scary but I want to be prepared.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A ml and a cc are the same thing, just in case you don't know


----------



## janderson (Apr 30, 2013)

I didn't know thank you.

Update. last night around 7:30 our baby dwarf suddenly started standing motionless with his back hunched way up. We put him on the couch and he stayed in that position finally laying down. He became almost completely unresponsive. I call the equine vet for an emergency visit. In the meantime the goat (Sunny) got so bad that I had to lift his head up to see if he was still alive. I though we were going to loose him before the vet showed up. Then suddenly he got up and started walking around and coming back to his normal self.

The vet gave him a full examination. All his vitals were good. His tomach felt and sounded fine. It had been 24 hours since he pooped and we did feed him whole cows milk around 5 instead of whole goats milk. He thinks that might have caused him a lot of discomfort. He gave Sunny a shot of antibiotics to be sure and said feed him electrolights only today. Sunny statred getting weak again after the vet left. I spent the whole night with him and he was up and walking around and pooped. He is still kind of weak. My wife thinks we should give him goats milk. I think we should listen to the vet and give him electorlights only.

As you can see we love him dearly as well as our pygmys and other animals.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have heard of people giving electros to their bottle babies. I wouldn't think it would hurt anything. 

Good luck! I am sorry you are going through this.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you should give him a small amount of goats milk and some B complex and an enema. Babies need to eat and poop.


----------



## janderson (Apr 30, 2013)

Shouldn't I wait on the enema since he pooped real good this morning. 2 goo piles of nice round dark berries.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would not do an enema if he is pooping...and I would also wait on the milk until he was acting normal again...the quick switch upset his tummy and he needs rest from digesting..just until he is feeling better then slowly begin milk again.


----------



## janderson (Apr 30, 2013)

We have been giving him about 1/2oz at a time. He is nibbling on hay a little. I have Vitamin B complex and CD antitoxin coming tomorrow from Jeffers.


----------



## janderson (Apr 30, 2013)

*b complex gel*

I just got it from Jeffers today. The directions say 5cc for every 100# of body weight. My kid only weighs 6 1/2#.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Give him 3 cc of cd antitoxin...and also 3 cc of the B


----------



## janderson (Apr 30, 2013)

*B complex, CD antitoxin*

Should I give him 3cc of B spread out through the day. Maybe 1cc 3x a day.
I am nervous about the CD antitoxin. I was reading the Colorado Serum website and they were talking about a reaction and to administer adrenaline if that happens whick I don't have and this would be the first time that I have given injection of any type.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can spread The B out...or just go 2 cc twice a day...I have never had any reaction to CD Antitoxin, how ever there is always a chance of reaction to any meds you use.Thiamine is the same way....just give it to him very slowly...under the skin...not in a vein....


----------



## janderson (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you. He is now pooping a couple times a day. He is sucking much better off of the bottle however we still have to open his mouth and insert the nipple to get him started. I weigh him at the same time every morning to calculate his milk for the days feedings. He is gaining about a pound a day according to my bathroom scale.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

a pound a day is wonderful.... you are doing amazing with him...


----------



## janderson (Apr 30, 2013)

My now 4 week old dwarf goat is still low on energy. Back is hunched and tail down. He is pooping 1 to 2 times a day. Nice solid berry clusters.He is peeing 3 to 5 times a day. He weighs seven pounds. We are feeding him several times a day. He will only drink 1 to 2oz at a time. I am giving him 2cc of b complex gel. He does browse the pasture and will nibble at hay. When I call him he runs across the yard and up the deck stairs which is about 15 stairs.

Any suggestions.

BTW. I am planning on having the equine vet see him this week and give him his CD/T vaccine. That way I can learn how to do it and see what the vet thinks. In the mean time should I give him probiotics.


----------

